# triple sevn powder



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

Can you use triple seven pellets in a thompson center omega z5 or just stick to pyrodex. What the difference between them.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You can use it, but I don't like it. I think it leaves more residue and it is much harder to run the third, fourth, fifth ball/bullet, compared to Pyrodex. I can shoot 30 to 40 rounds of Pyrodex with no problem. It becomes a job for a mallet to drive the balls down the bore after about six shots of Tripple 7.


----------

